# Happy Birthday my Angel Princesses



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Yesterday was Morgan (5) and Erin's (18) Birthday. It was also my RB Courtney's as well. It was the first time in 28 years I didn't have a Doggie BD party.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday pretty girls! They were so beautiful.
Hugs going out to you on this sad anniversary! Stay Strong


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy birthday Morgan & Erin, you were such beautiful princesses.

Yesterday must have been so hard for you, cyber hugs coming your way.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy birthday girls. You all look so pretty in your dresses. 

I am so sorry, Yesterday must have been so sad for you. Sending you lots of hugs.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope you had a birthday cake in their honor and ate the whole thing. My heart goes out to on their birthday anniversary. I know there was a big birthday party up at the bridge for your princesses with cake and balloons for Erin and Morgan. And Courtney too. 

(((((HUGS)))))


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry you didnt have your beautiful girls with you to celebrate their brithdays. Must have been so hard for you. Happy Birthday girls...Momma loves and misses you lots and lots....


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Happy Birthday to Susan Marie's girls. I bet they had a party for you at the bridge.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Sorry, they were not here, to spend their day, with you.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday Girls
I'm sure they're having a grand time celebrating their birthdays at the Bridge...and I hope the memory of Birthdays Past has helped to make this day easier for you.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday to your girls at the bridge. So sorry for your sad day ...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie

Happy Birthday to your girls-so beautiful.

I am sure they are partying at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Belated happy birthday wishes for the 2 princesses - i'm sure they would have partied at the bridge, must have been tough for you though. I hope that happier memories of your girls will help you through


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Susan Marie, you threw the best Birthday Parties I have ever seen for doggies.
I am sure you Girls are carrying on the tradition at the bridge just like their Mom taught them.
*"HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRLS" ((HUGS for Mom))*


----------



## goldenangels (Dec 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday to your beautiful Erin and Morgan!
Your girls are with you in your heart.. 
They are always watching over their Mommy.
My thoughts and prayers are with you.
Sending hugs.
Karen


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

You were the best dog mom those girls could have had.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday Erin and JOY! Cocasse and I send you many hugs.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday to your two beautiful girls! I've missed seeing their pictures. We know they are celebrating at the bridge with all our pups.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

You know, Susan-Marie, I have a feeling that JOY threw them both a big party at the bridge. I'm sure she learned how to throw a party from the best mommy out there - you!!!

I am sure yesterday was a very hard day for you. Especially so soon after their loss. It just makes it much more difficult to process.

I loved seeing the pictures of both Morgan and Erin ... they were just such beautiful princesses.

Big hugs to you xx

Kim


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

What beautiful angels. I hope they were able to meet Gianni today at the bridge.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Beautiful Princesses! 

These anniversaries are so hard. Hugs


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I hope you had a birthday cake in their honor and ate the whole thing. My heart goes out to on their birthday anniversary. I know there was a big birthday party up at the bridge for your princesses with cake and balloons for Erin and Morgan. And Courtney too.
> 
> (((((HUGS)))))


Couldn't pull myself together enough to do cake on their birthday, but we had one tonight for them. It wasn't pink though, so I will try and find one tomorrow and eat it all myself. I am declaring tomorrow "Eat a Pink Cake Day":


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will try to find a pink cake tomorrow for them.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They didnt have any pink cakes at the grocery store today and Tim isnt really here to help me eat it, so I knew I would eat too much by myself. So I got a cute cupcake. It had a little sign saying "It is your Day". And it had two candles in it already. Havent eaten it yet as I am full from dinner still but I have it ready to go in honor of the girls.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> Couldn't pull myself together enough to do cake on their birthday, but we had one tonight for them. It wasn't pink though, so I will try and find one tomorrow and eat it all myself. I am declaring tomorrow "Eat a Pink Cake Day":


I'll find some pink tomorrow and eat in your girls' honor.
My heart goes out to you. Have a blast at the bridge girls.:smooch:


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Great minds think alike !!*



BeauShel said:


> They didnt have any pink cakes at the grocery store today and Tim isnt really here to help me eat it, so I knew I would eat too much by myself. So I got a cute cupcake. It had a little sign saying "It is your Day". And it had two candles in it already. Havent eaten it yet as I am full from dinner still but I have it ready to go in honor of the girls.


OMG that is the cutest cupcake I have ever seen !! And 2 candles, it's just perfect. I couldn't find a pink cake either, so I got all these mini cup cakes. They are YUMMY :


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sweet Ones
We see your love in the sunset every night.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Your Princesses are so beautiful. So sorry as I know these anniversaries are so difficult! They know that they were and always will be so loved.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Happy birthday girls these anniversery are sure hard.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Another year has gone by....*

And I still miss you as much as the day you left. The only thing getting me through this, is your sweet baby sister, Jordan. I know you all had a hand (paw) in bringing her to me and you did a great job, she is perfect. She has each one of your funny little quirks all mixed up in her. I came close to being with you all again, but I realized very quickly that I need to stay here and be with her. She deserves the wonderful life that I gave you all. Be patient my little angels, we will all be together again someday. Until then, Mommy will always miss you and love you. XXOO


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm sure there's a big party going on up at Bridge. Your princesses look lovely in their dresses. A hard day but Jordan will help you through.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy birthday Angels.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie

Your girls look so beautiful!! We all miss them along with you.
Kisses to sweet Jordan!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Must have been a very sad day for you, it looks like you gave them some wonderful birthdays in the past. I'm sure they had a brilliant party at the bridge!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

From their birthdays and gotcha days, then sad anniversary days when so long was said with heavy hearts and tears, to smiles and pride that we were chosen to be their moms, love great and infinite stays the same and will never change. Happy Birthday sweet girls, go party with your beautiful golden friends, before we all know we will be together again. Hugs.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just now seeing this tonight! Happy Birthday to these lovely royal ladies! Have not seen that picture of Morgan before, she was such a beautiful girl. Have always loved that picture of Princess Erin. I know these days are so very difficult. Thank goodness your girls sent Jordan to watch over you!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday beautiful girls. I hope you had fun at your Bridge party. ...Hugs


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday to your beautiful girls.

Hugs to you on this day.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday girls, I know you will always watch over your mum and Jordan.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful girls! They were so lucky to have a Mom like you to give them such wonderful birthday parties! They are loved and cherished always.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

SM, I know Golda Di and Max were there to help your girls party! I bet they are all the best of friends! We know how much they are missed.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Sorry that I missed this thread. Happy belated birthday Erin and Morgan. Such beautiful princesses.


----------

